# CPU0: Temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

## NightMonkey

Gosh, I want to turn this off:

```
[13066.532200] CPU0: Temperature/speed normal

[13066.537129] CPU0: Temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 61894)
```

It is occuring on a 3 year old system that has no fans, so there is little hope of this condition ever going away. However, this makes the heat situration worse, since the constant drive access to log this activity certainly doesn't help.

I'm runing tuxonice-sources-2.6.31. I searched the kernel source, and found that this is probably from arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mcheck/therm_throt.c:

```
user@laptop /usr/src/linux $ grep -ir "Temperature/speed normal" *

Binary file arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin matches

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mcheck/therm_throt.c:               printk(KERN_INFO "CPU%d: Temperature/speed normal\n", cpu);

Binary file arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mcheck/therm_throt.o matches

Binary file arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mcheck/built-in.o matches

Binary file arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o matches

Binary file arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o matches

^C

user@laptop /usr/src/linux $
```

Looking at that code, there doesn't appear to be any instrumentation to disable this message (other than commenting it out in the kernel source by hand). Yes, I could redirect the syslog output into /dev/null, but why do I want my CPU processing this problem and adding to the heat issue?

If there *is* a knob to twist to turn this off, please chime in.  :Smile: 

----------

## lordcris

i have a similar problem.

for now i've suppressed the repeating log messages with the line.

```
destination messages { file("/var/log/messages" suppress(60)); };
```

in /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf

----------

